# BMS, WICOM touch screen, help!!!



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Started wiring it with B1+ to the most positive battery (DUH) and got the first ten temp done. It registers the correct 33 something volts.

I'll keep wiring them in series following the path I wired the batteries in the truck.

Once wired in, I'll have to figure out how to wire in the charger shut-off. The relay is another issue. Is it part of the charger shut off or something else? Plus there is an output for relay 1,2 and 3, but my unit only has two outputs, charge and discharge.

Might stick with the MINI BMS cause it works great! And use this BMS display just for display, though I think the BMS part should not interfere with the MINI BMS shutting off the charger. 

Or I might just toss it in the trash!


----------



## mrbigh (Dec 31, 2008)

How expensive it was?


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Look in here, you may find your info....

http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/media/images/starimages/


Roy


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

mrbigh said:


> How expensive it was?


Without looking at exact cost, I spent roughly $1200. They have a complete price list for each size system with whatever screen size. Link is in previous post.


----------



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> Look in here, you may find your info....
> 
> http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/media/images/starimages/
> 
> ...


Those do have some better pictures than what I have, but they show things like the boxes are SS where mine are black, the screen is the 5.7" I ordered and shows the V and A meters, mine just displays those as a number. All of the cords connect the same, but they have different style connections, which is no big deal. I also don't have those shunts? that connect between each battery, but assume they re-moded it to have it in the DCM's

It was easy enough to connect up all the battery wires, DCM's, Control module, and the tiny screen they sent me. It works, displays battery voltages and the DCM's heated up when charging, so I believe the BMS was working.

The hard part is...
1. What do I connect to power 24/7 so it doesn't loose the setup info all the time? (I'll figure this out - just upset they don't have a schematic)
2. How do I connect the huge relay and to what? Whats it for? Do I even need it? The relay is almost the size of my main relay!

I worked on Avionics on the F-111 and F-16 for 20 years, so I'm pretty good with wires. I just need to know what goes where or does what.

Thanks for the link to the pics!


----------

